# Beethoven Symphony Finales



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Strong classical era approach to most of his finales, which generally means he wrote top-heavy symphonies. So which do you like best? Discuss the relative merits of them all here.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bz3 said:


> Strong classical era approach to most of his finales, which generally means he wrote top-heavy symphonies. So which do you like best? Discuss the relative merits of them all here.


Start with your choices


----------

